# Ted Dwiggins Painting



## sfleaslayer (Oct 3, 2008)

NEW!!! Summer special to keep me busy and out of the weather. Ted Dwiggins. 30 years experience, professional prep/paint/clean-up. Why pay more? I'll make you a great deal. Ted Dwiggins Painting . Interior and exterior repaints. Just recently completed 2 great jobs, one at Portofino and another at Windemere condos on Perdido key on a penthouse. Local references on boat refinishing/painting, teak, etc. Refinish wood furniture, bar rails, bannisters, etc. . Best prices around and many local references provided upon request. Free estimates of course. Call Ted soon! 850-281-2296. See pictures of some of my work on Facebook - Ted Dwiggins.


----------

